# Eagle Eye BluRay movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51ugwXM89HL._SL500_AA240_.jpg[/img] *Eagle Eye on Bluray movie review *

This movie is full of great explosive action, My wife and I with some friends sat down to watch it last night.
Actors Shia LaBeouf and Michelle Monaghan along with others get "activated" and are tossed into a bizarre string of events all being coerced into doing things by a female voice over a cellphone. 
The entire movie is outrageously ridiculous but totally watchable and is a fun and often laughable plot. 
Movies with this sort of plot need to be viewed with the thought in mind that its fictional and in no way reality although some of the things done are possible and can be done.





Video quality: :3.5stars:
This movie is better than average but not stellar, I found the HD image quality to be not much better than any good upconverted SD DVD. So getting the BluRay may not really be worth the extra $$
A good portion of the movie is shot in dark locations and the video looked good and clean however the outside daylight sections were not as vivid and they could be.

Audio: :4stars: Dolby TruHD 5.1
The audio was full and dynamic with lots of use of the surround channels and the LFE channel. The lows were clean but not as deep as some movies I have watched.

Over all enjoyment: :4stars:
This movie is a good action flick and as long as you go into it not expecting much for realism you will be ok, just sit back and enjoy.
I'm not sure its a keeper but defiantly worth a rent from your local rental shop.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watched it this past weekend... was surprised to see it in the stores already on Thursday.

I thought it was pretty good... like you say, not stellar and not nearly what it was all hyped up to be, but the pace was super fast and it kept me on the edge of my seat for the most part, up until the end, when it got predictable.


----------



## Hunter844 (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to agree with the above reviews. Good entertainment for the night...nothing overly ground breaking in terms of story line although you could almost see some of this stuff happening 20 years from now.

See also: Live Free or Die Hard or Enemy of the State


----------

